# Medicate if antibodies are no longer present?



## jackie (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I have long term multiple health issues including CFS/FM/SIBO and thyroid problems among others. Someone on the SIBO discussion group recommended taking selenium (I don't recall now if it was to quell thyroid antibodies, but I have since found research indicating that it does), and a test I recently had indicated that my peroxidase level is within normal after having high levels for over 10 years and being on either Armour's or compounded T3/T4 since. I stopped going to the Fibromyalgia and Fatigue Center two years ago and have been getting care only from a DO. She didn't know what to recommend as to whether I should continue taking thyroid. Since I have many symptoms that suggest that I still have thyroid trouble (aching, puffy face, eyes hurt, neuropathy in feet, etc), I continued taking it. However, in early December again at the suggestion of a SIBO discussion group member I took three drops of iodine over two days, which was said to be a cure for SIBO, and had a bromide reaction, which caused foggy brain and which I was able to quell with sea salt. However, since then I have continued to have brain fog, which is a symptom I had not previously had. My main CFS symptom is postexertional malaise so if I don't overuse my muscles, I am able to function fairly well (with the help of a lot of supplements). Of course, brain fog is a CFS symptom, but I am now reading that it is also a symptom of thyroid resistance. Previous reverse T3 tests have been normal, but I haven't had one for awhile. I have also read about the possibility of pituitary related thyroid issues. I am wondering whether I should even be taking my compounded T3/T4...if that could be causing the brain fog, which comes on after I take my morning supplements. These include more than the thyroid so I've experimented with leaving some of the others out, but still the brain fog comes on. It fades by late evening, when I get a few hours of feeling somewhat decent. I have an appointment with a new doctor next week but am feeling increasingly worse so I thought I'd see what individuals who have been dealing with this problem might suggest. Thanks for any info and advice you can offer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackie said:


> Hello, I have long term multiple health issues including CFS/FM/SIBO and thyroid problems among others. Someone on the SIBO discussion group recommended taking selenium (I don't recall now if it was to quell thyroid antibodies, but I have since found research indicating that it does), and a test I recently had indicated that my peroxidase level is within normal after having high levels for over 10 years and being on either Armour's or compounded T3/T4 since. I stopped going to the Fibromyalgia and Fatigue Center two years ago and have been getting care only from a DO. She didn't know what to recommend as to whether I should continue taking thyroid. Since I have many symptoms that suggest that I still have thyroid trouble (aching, puffy face, eyes hurt, neuropathy in feet, etc), I continued taking it. However, in early December again at the suggestion of a SIBO discussion group member I took three drops of iodine over two days, which was said to be a cure for SIBO, and had a bromide reaction, which caused foggy brain and which I was able to quell with sea salt. However, since then I have continued to have brain fog, which is a symptom I had not previously had. My main CFS symptom is postexertional malaise so if I don't overuse my muscles, I am able to function fairly well (with the help of a lot of supplements). Of course, brain fog is a CFS symptom, but I am now reading that it is also a symptom of thyroid resistance. Previous reverse T3 tests have been normal, but I haven't had one for awhile. I have also read about the possibility of pituitary related thyroid issues. I am wondering whether I should even be taking my compounded T3/T4...if that could be causing the brain fog, which comes on after I take my morning supplements. These include more than the thyroid so I've experimented with leaving some of the others out, but still the brain fog comes on. It fades by late evening, when I get a few hours of feeling somewhat decent. I have an appointment with a new doctor next week but am feeling increasingly worse so I thought I'd see what individuals who have been dealing with this problem might suggest. Thanks for any info and advice you can offer.


Your need for thyroxine/tiiodothyronine replacement probably should be based on lab results of TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 as well as clinical evaluation. Have you had these tests recently and if so, can you post the results and the ranges?

What kind of diet are you on for the SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth?) Are you gluten-free, sugar-free and taking probiotics?

Selenium does support the immune system; therefore it does have a tendency to quiet down the autoantibodies and antibodies. Never take any supplement that triggers the immune system as by doing so, you trigger not on the good guys but the bad guys as well.

I have never had SIBO so I am not a good one to comment. Others will be along, I am sure!


----------



## jackie (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. The only test my DO did in January was TSH, which was .91 with the range being 0.40-4.50 mIU/L. Had it been out of range, she had specified that a Free T4 be done. But since it wasn't, nothing else was checked. This is when she also ran the antibody test that found peroxidase was in the normal range. I had some other tests in the summer, but that was before I began taking the selenium. Today, I decided not to take my thyroid, and I had no brain fog whatsoever. Actually, I felt better than I have in months. So now I am in a quandary about what to do tomorrow. I think I will call the compounding pharmacy and talk with the pharmacist. Since I haven't had my first appointment with this new doctor, I don't feel like I can call him to seek advice. I also did not take any of the other supplements I usually take in the a.m., but I'm pretty sure the thyroid is causing the problem as I have been taking all the other supplements for many years. Of course, I've been taking the thyroid for years also, but that was during a time when I had Hashimoto's. Also, members of the group may want to read this post, which reviews three studies showing that selenium corrected thyroid antibodies in a certain percentage of patients: http://www.drdach.com/Selenium_Hashimotos.html.


----------

